# Rental Contract



## krustydean (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone know where I can get a rental contract template? I have a flat which I am hoping to rent out privately (i.e. not through an agency). Any advise?

Thanks


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Oooh I need one too if anyone could please get in touch with Krustydean as per above and myself. Thank you!


----------

